# Portuguese speaking officers in Framingham needed?



## MACACO (May 20, 2008)

I'm curious to know if Framingham PD is seeking Portuguese speaking officers?? I had read an article some time ago about them seeking Police Officer's that are able to speak the Portuguese language. I have since been in Iraq (still here), and have not heard of anything. I want to know if anybody has any intel on Framinham PD? Do they have vacancies? Is it a squared away department? Are they seeking Portuguese speaking officers? Any information would help.

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

If not framingham...you might have better luck in Cambridge or the Fall River area or any other area with a large Brazilian population.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Framingham is a squared away busy department in Metrowest. There is a very large Brazilian population there and Portuguese comes in very handy. I know they have put on about a dozen officers in the past few years. It is civil service.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

17 vacancies, awaiting some funding. All will be laterals.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Milford too has a lot of portuguese people also. Portuguese women are nice.


----------



## MACACO (May 20, 2008)

Thanks!! Appreciate all the information!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Yes, there's like a brazillion of them in FramingFish. *


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

A brazillion! That is a ginormous number! FPD is a very good job but as j809 pointed out they have taken laterals almost exclusively for years. Still your language skills would be an asset anywhere in the greater Boston area. Good luck when you get back home and stay safe over there.


----------

